
Lean Analytics For Startups - prakash
http://www.slideshare.net/watchingwebsites/lean-analytics-for-startups
======
seanpower
Hi folks. The reason why this presentation was so long is that it was actually
a multi-hour presentation. It's actually three presentations in one.

We're going to split them apart when we get a chance and upload them in bits
on slideshare.

Thanks for the interest!

------
michael_dorfman
There was a lot of good material there, but there has to be a better way to
share this content than a 350-slide deck.

~~~
clofresh
Found a video clip of the Twitter retweets part of the presentation:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQCk7CTKb5I&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQCk7CTKb5I&feature=player_embedded)

It wasn't clear from the slideshow, but he was comparing it to a kind of a
Google PageRank for humans. I wonder if anyone's already running some kind of
PageRank-ish algos on tweet propagation.

~~~
messel
Thanks for the additional info clofresh

------
messel
Must browse for anyone interested in the strategies and understanding of
analytics & marketing for modern web businesses. I git it a solid 9/10 (a
little too long)

Certainly enjoyed p331 VC question/answers section

------
mtarnovan
Very interesting, thanks for this.

